
There is a huge problem with Adtech today: It's Deplorable. Here is a new idea - bennybriceno
https://medium.com/@bennybriceno/marketers-throw-out-cpm-ppc-for-ram-and-start-engaging-consumers-directly-a818a8dc3384#.qfukwsc1b
======
stevesearer
I've taken the approach of just getting rid of "Adtech" altogether and instead
sell advertising on a monthly basis like a magazine would.

Then I self-host the ads and make sure they are high-quality and static
images.

The secret is to have your content be in a particular vertical that attracts
the types of people who are interested in related products and services. So
instead of needing Adtech to creepily figure out who is visiting, the
website's content does that for you.

~~~
bennybriceno
Yes, the right content is definitely the answer. If you are not delighting
users, then you risk loosing valuable social currency with your entire
audience. Then you are left with no value at all.

I would agree that "Adtech" has completely put digital advertising over a
barrel. I mean just take a look at the first 8 articles that come up when you
search "adtech" at hacker news:
[http://imgur.com/Cuizmxu](http://imgur.com/Cuizmxu) Words like "cancer" is
used to describe advertising.

Current Adtech is truly the scourge of the internet.

That is the problem we at Adjoy are trying to fix. Currently focused solely on
video games, we will eventually broaden our focus. The reason we are focused
on games is, we want to perfect ad-UX on a medium that was designed to be
interactive. Ad-UX is just another word we have coined, because nobody is
really rethinking digital advertising for interactive, mobile space. Why would
a banner even exist in mobile? Banners literally represent an alien concept
inside mobile- there is no DNA there. Interstitial ads that pop-up, marketing
Tide Bleach... there is no worse experience.

It is time to press "restart".

------
kirankn
Nice concept. Would love to see how it can manifest into all forms of
content/commerce.

------
bennybriceno
I would absolutely love anyone's input, thanks!

~~~
mathperson
what episode is the reference from, I don't remember it

~~~
bennybriceno
Shoot, good question. I will find out :)

